# Volumen variable en Wind 7



## polilapo (Mar 20, 2016)

Buenas noches a todos. Vengo de otro foro (elementos de salida y acustica) donde estoy realizando mediciones con mi notebook (e-machine E730-5757) y empece a tener problemas con el sonido y es que el volumen sube y baja durante la reproduccion (vi este tema pero estaba cerrado y no habian dado una solucion y pense que tal vez se haya encontrado una solucion a este problema). Este problema aparecio sin motivo alguno,intente formatear el disco y reinstalar todo (tengo wind 7 64 bit original) con el disco de recuperacion pero el problema sigue, viene con Dispositivo de High Definition Audio de fabrica y uso el reproductor de windos media y no tiene muchas opciones para configurar sonido. Si alguin sabe como se arregla agradecere la ayuda


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2016)

Es posible que se pueda apreciar lo que sucede? de pronto dejando algun enlace de Youtube para oir el problema?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 20, 2016)

Hola.

Descarga un programa equivalente al Windows Media, y pruébalo para ver si sigue el problema.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Prueba instalando este code: http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm

Usas los parlantes internos de la computador o usas un amplificador para PC.


----------



## polilapo (Mar 21, 2016)

Buenos dias,despues de escucharme casi toda mi biblioteca a la madrugada descubri dos cosas: La PRIMERA es que no con todos los temas lo hace (es musica bajada de Ares pero tambien con Cd originales lo hace ademas de saturar el audio-en cd originales-) en algunos temas esta mas acentuada la subida y bajada de volumen y SEGUNDA y mas importante (creo q elaficionad tiene la solucion) es que si abro el reproductor del ARES no se produce ningun inconveniente ja (nunca lo habia probado) asi que seguire la propuesta de ELAFICIONADO,use parlantes para PC,un ampli mono TDA2003 que arme y los parlantes de la compu y siempre hace el problema (probe los parlantes en otra PC y andan de diez),como dije buscare otro reproductor y les cuento. Muchas gracias a ambos por su interes.
PD algun reproductor que me recomienden porque el de Ares no tiene equalizador ni nada para manejar el sonido. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2016)

El Ares es un famoso descargador y pegador de virus, asi que te recomiendo que no lo uses para descargar nada!!!
Para buscar musica tenes muy buenos sitios sin virus ni spyware ni nada de eso, y usando un cliente de torrent podes descargar sin correr riesgos.
Si queres buscar musica, podes probar los amigos rusos de rutracker, un tracker de torrents muy conocido, pero hay que registrarse.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 21, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> PD. ¿Algún reproductor que me recomienden, porque el de Ares no tiene equalizador ni nada para manejar el sonido?


Prueba el Winamp. Aparte de tener equalizador, tiene muchas opciones que otros reproductores no tienen.
Para mi es el mejor, con muy buen sonido y no consume muchos recursos del sistema.
​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2016)

El *foobar2000* va como piña, y como viene de fábrica es feo pero muuuy liviano, y tiene muchisimos plugins para que haga una infinidad de cosas.... hasta un server DLNA. Tambien reproduce *CUALQUIER *formato de audio.
Tiene un plugin que te permite meterle otros plugins de tipo VST, y en uno de ellos hay un ecualizador alucinante...
Y por supuesto, con ganas y tiempo podes agregarle unos skins que lo hacen parecer un player de otro planeta.

Y, por supuesto, es gratuito...


----------



## polilapo (Mar 21, 2016)

Muchas gracias a todos. Los codecs de "elaficionado" no funcionó,baje el Media Player Clasic" y todo de diez. Antes de formatear la compu asi q lo voy a volver a bajar y tamben voy a probar el



foobar2000,ahora,no entiendo mucho lo de bajarle plugin ni lo de plugin vST mi esas cosas ja. Gracias a todos por su ayuda,los mantendre al tanto. Gracias


----------



## Alexis0159 (Mar 21, 2016)

Amigo intenta instalar el breakaway audio enhacer no creo que tengas mas problemas con la subida y bajada de volumen , alomejor sea el windows media que este algo mal configurado o las canciones que se hayan descargado mal o esten dañadas. Yo siempre eh usado el win media y nunca tuve algun problema similar. saludos


----------



## polilapo (Mar 23, 2016)

Buenas a tooodos,le comento,instale el FOOBAR2000 y sigue haciendo el  problema,mucho menos perceptible (mejoro mucho en fidelidad),el  BREAKAWAY no lo instale porque no es gratuito y no se si instalar la  version de prueba,ahora,con el MEDIA PLAYER CLASIC K-lite Codec Pack  12.0.1 Standard no hace el problema (pero tiene un disminucion  considerable de fidelidad),seguire probando otros programas pero  obviamente es un problema de configuracion del audio en el programa que  se usa.
Dr,no entiendo ruso,intente con el traductor pero no traduce  todo ja vere si me pago un curso acelerado de ruso ja ja. Gracias por la  ayuda a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2016)

Yo me inscribi con el traductor de google...jajaja
Hay que tener paciencia


----------



## analogico (Mar 23, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> pero el problema sigue, viene con Dispositivo de High Definition Audio de fabrica y uso el reproductor de windos media y no tiene muchas opciones para configurar sonido. Si alguin sabe como se arregla agradecere la ayuda



parece que estas usando el driver generico
me parece que esa pc es realtek
instala el driver de audio  desde la pagina de realtek para que aparescan todas las opciones


----------



## polilapo (Mar 23, 2016)

Hola,gracias por tu aporte. La compu si,tiene realtek,intente actualizar drivers con el DRIVERCHEQUE,pero no desde la pagina de realtek,voy a intentarlo a ver si se arregla,de todas maneras con otros procesadores de audio,como dije,no tengo problemas. Pruebo y les aviso. Gracias


----------



## javivi (Mar 26, 2016)

Hola compañero. A mí personalmente me gusta el VLC, es freeware, lo lee prácticamente todo y se oye muy bien.  

www (punto)  videolan (punto)  org/   vlc/ Lo destrozo un poco para que me deje.

En cualquier caso huele a driver incorrecto o algo así. No te imaginas la guerra que puede llegar a dar un driver que parece pero no es, jajaja.

Otra cosa que se me ocurre es que tengas activado el modo silencioso del Reproductor de  Windows.

Suerte...


----------



## FRANK90 (Mar 27, 2016)

te recomiendo que descargue los driver desde la pagina oficcial de la notebook


----------



## cuervobrujo (Mar 29, 2016)

Prueba con el Aimp. que ya hace muchos años a desplazado al Winamp.
http://www.aimp.ru/
Es gratuito, y puede usar muchos de los Plugins de Winamp. y consume menos recursos que el.


----------



## polilapo (Abr 3, 2016)

Buenas noches a todos. Despues de leer sus post y de haber descargado el Foobar2000,el Aimp,el Winamp,el VLC y el Medis Player Clasic como asi tambien descargado musica no solo con el Ares sino tambien con el MP3converter de YouTube y archivos torrent con el qTorrent y de haberlos escuchados a los mismos temas con tooodos los reproductores descubri que cuando activo el equalizador tengo el problema de subida y bajada de volumen (es como si el sonido se fue fuera y viniera como en una radio mal sintonizada) pero cuando no esta activado nada sucede (con todos los reproductores sucede lo mismo) aun cuando esta activado pero todas la frecuencias estan en cero.
Con todo esto creo que es un problema de configuracion de algo pero no se de que (y no de driver) . . . . .si alguien me tira una idea la pruebo. Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 4, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> Con todo esto creo que es un problema de configuración de algo pero no se de que (y no de driver) Si alguien me tira una idea, la pruebo.


Si ya formateaste, probaste varios reproductores, actualizaste controladores y aún persiste la falla, entonces posiblemente tienes un problema de hardware.


----------



## polilapo (Abr 4, 2016)

Buenas, el unico reproductor que funcionaba bien era el Media Player Classic,que no trae ecualizador asi que baje el AC3filter para agregarselo y  . . . . .en este reproductor y con el ecualizador activado hace el mismo problema ja asi que la notebook ira al service para ver si es problema de hardware . . . . . . muchas gracias a todos.
PD. deberia haber probado con una placa de audio externa (usb o spdif) pero no tengo.


----------



## analogico (Abr 4, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> no trae ecualizador



 si los drivers de realtek vienen  con el eculizador  y efectos de sonido


----------



## polilapo (Abr 4, 2016)

Si,el realtek si pero el Media Player Classic no lo trae asi que descargue el AC3filter y todo sigue igual cuando activo el ecualizador en cualquiera de los reproductores que antes detallé . . . .con algunos el defecto es mas apreciable que con otros pero en todos sube y baja el volumen cuando activo el equalizador asi que vere de llevar la notebook al service. Muchas gracias por los consejos.


----------



## analogico (Abr 4, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> Si,el realtek si pero el Media Player Classic no lo trae asi que descargue el AC3filter y todo sigue igual cuando activo el ecualizador en cualquiera de los reproductores que antes detallé . . . .con algunos el defecto es mas apreciable que con otros pero en todos sube y baja el volumen cuando activo el equalizador asi que vere de llevar la notebook al service. Muchas gracias por los consejos.



el ecualizador realtek   es global para todas las aplicaciones y sonidos








tambien prueba dandole mayor energia al procesador




si no funciona   vuelve a la normalidad


----------



## polilapo (Abr 4, 2016)

No me aparece la mascara esa con todas esas opciones,solo la del adjunto.



esta es la mascara que me sale


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 4, 2016)

El equalizador de Realtek aparece al hacer doble click sobre el icono de la barra de notificaciones.
Su nombre es "Administrador de Sonido Realtek HD"
Si no lo tienes en la barra de notificaciones, lo puedes encontrar en su carpeta de instalación:
"Realtek\Audio\Drivers\WDM\" con el nombre de "RTHDCPL.exe"
Al ejecutarse deberá mostrarse su icono en dicha barra.  Es el de arriba a la izquierda.


----------



## polilapo (Abr 5, 2016)

Buenas,no me aparece esa carpeta. me aparece la carpeta Drivers y adentro otra cosa y no el RTHDCPL.exe


----------



## analogico (Abr 5, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas,no me aparece esa carpeta. me aparece la carpeta Drivers y adentro otra cosa y no el RTHDCPL.exe



por que tu sistema es de 64 bit esta en la otra carpeta de archivos de programa y con otro nombre RAVCpl64, si no  instala el driver desde la pagina de realtek
---

en el panel de control debe estar colocas "ver iconos pequeños " y te debe aparecer
luego clic en la_* i*_ y mostrar icono para que lo muestre al lado del reloj

tambien puede tener este aspecto


----------



## polilapo (Abr 5, 2016)

HOLA. SOLUCIONADO EL PROBLEMA encontre ese archivo "RAVCpl64",que es una aplicacion y la ejecute y pude instalar la interfase del Realtek y abrir la pantalla que aparece en el ultimo mensaje de ANALOGICO (tambien hay otro RAVBg64 que no se que es),configure equalizador a mi gusto como tambien formatos y parlantes y ahora tooodos los temas en tooodos los reproductores que instale se escuchan correctamente ecepto en el Foobar2000 (continua la variacion de volumen cuando activo el equaliz) que a mi oido le parece que es el de mayor fidelidad,ahora,si el Dr. Zoidberg  me ayuda tal vez haga andar el Foobar2000 correctamente porque creo que es un problema de configuracion del reproductor. Muchas gracias a todos ya que con sus aportes aprendi cosas que no sabia.



Ahora,ANALOGICO,de donde sacaste esa mascara en celeste?????


----------



## analogico (Abr 5, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> Ahora,ANALOGICO,de donde sacaste esa mascara en celeste?????


no son mascaras son las diferentes versiones del  realtek
la azul es la mas antigua la mas clara es la mas nueva





y otra cosa  revisa que el karaoke no este activado por que eso tambien genera las distorsiones


----------



## Alexis0159 (Abr 6, 2016)

Oye amigo que bueno que lo solucionaste, cuando usas el ecualizador en V va a haber una caida en las otras frecuencias cuando tenga muchos graves o agudos puede ser eso, aparte que esos eqs utilizan normalización para no saturar a igual que el ecualizador del reproductor de windows media, un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 6, 2016)

Hola.

Prueba "Breakaway".

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2016)

polilapo dijo:


> ecepto en el Foobar2000 (continua la variacion de volumen cuando activo el equaliz) que a mi oido le parece que es el de mayor fidelidad,ahora,si el Dr. Zoidberg  me ayuda tal vez haga andar el Foobar2000 correctamente porque creo que es un problema de configuracion del reproductor.


Probá con esto:
https://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_wasapi
https://hydrogenaud.io/index.php/topic,96805.0.html


----------

